

How to Combine A Phone and A Tablet? - tytung
http://checkthis.com/u3or
Is it possible to combine a phone and a tablet, in the sense of putting a 7" screen on a 4" to 5" phone?
No flexible or bendable screens. These are future technology. We want it NOW.
======
tytung
Any comments?

